# You don't have permission to access "SITE" on this server.



## B1u3

Hello, i am having problems accessing Jcpenney.com always giving me error saying.

You don't have permission to access "http://www.jcpenney.com/" on this server.

i have tried to find a solution but i cannot find one.

I am on Vista home premium with Firefox 3 and IE 8.

I looked at the host file and nothing looked wrong.

hopefully my internet host is not blocking it.

any help is good help.

thanks-


----------



## aka Brett

http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/default.aspx

try that


----------



## B1u3

thanks but no luck. still says:

Access Denied
You don't have permission to access "http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/default.aspx" on this server.

Reference #18.8cc1d040.1245134592.cba725


----------



## aka Brett

Do you have nortons?
if so temporarily disable it


----------



## aka Brett

if still no luck try this proxy


----------



## B1u3

Thanks, the proxy does work. the computer came with nortons but i uninstalled it for AVG.

does that mean my internet provider is blocking it?

and is it safe to use the proxy when buying stuff with a credit card?

thanks again-


----------



## aka Brett

Hit start
run
type in cmd....click ok
paste in the following
ping www.jcpenney.com

we are looking to see if you get replies back from the server


----------



## B1u3

here is the results:

C:\Users\Todd>ping www.jcpenney.com

Pinging e112.b.akamaiedge.net [96.6.8.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=647ms TTL=49
Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=691ms TTL=49
Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=645ms TTL=49
Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=664ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 96.6.8.138:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 645ms, Maximum = 691ms, Average = 661ms


----------



## aka Brett

B1u3 said:


> here is the results:
> 
> C:\Users\Todd>ping www.jcpenney.com
> 
> Pinging e112.b.akamaiedge.net [96.6.8.138] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=647ms TTL=49
> Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=691ms TTL=49
> Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=645ms TTL=49
> Reply from 96.6.8.138: bytes=32 time=664ms TTL=49
> 
> Ping statistics for 96.6.8.138:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 645ms, Maximum = 691ms, Average = 661ms


Cool....thanks
Its my opinion you arent blocked
You do have something going on however
Disable all AV and antispyware temporarily to see if you can reach the page.
Then post back and hopefully one of the network guys will see the thread and take over.


----------



## B1u3

didnt work still giving me half the page loaded and and whole bunch of text or saying denied., i tried it on another computer and still the same, could jcpenney.com be broken, like their server is bad?

also tried disabling AVG and still no luck.

any other thoughts?

oh and thank you for helping me.


----------



## aka Brett

B1u3 said:


> didnt work still giving me half the page loaded and and whole bunch of text or saying denied., i tried it on another computer and still the same, could jcpenney.com be broken, like their server is bad?
> 
> also tried disabling AVG and still no luck.
> 
> any other thoughts?
> 
> oh and thank you for helping me.


jc penny works fine for me with ie and firefox both
The other computer you tried it on.....same house hold..same ip?


----------



## B1u3

Yeah strangely enough on all the laptops that connect thru the wireless router, even the pc is wired to it.

im going to try to connect without the router, just to the modem.

hope it works.

ill let you know if it works or not.


----------



## alexisj

Hi Blu3 http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/default.aspx
and http://www.jcpenney.com seems working on me... 
I guess he's right, why not try others computer..


----------



## Phantom010

Refresh your DNS (Sometimes negative DNS may give errors on specific sites) 
By following these steps:

Start >> Run >> cmd

ipconfig /release

ipconfig /flushdns

ipconfig /renew

If no luck,

Click Start, then Run and type CMD in the dialogue box that appears, and then click OK. Type *netsh winsock reset* into the DOS window that appears.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. Click Start, then Run and type CMD, then type *netsh int ip reset reset.log*.

If still no joy,

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*.

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*

Can you reach JCPenny by typing http://146.235.66.32/ in the address bar?


----------



## aka Brett

B1u3 said:


> Yeah strangely enough on all the laptops that connect thru the wireless router, even the pc is wired to it.
> 
> im going to try to connect without the router, just to the modem.
> 
> hope it works.
> 
> ill let you know if it works or not.


Cool
If you still have problems follow Phantom010 instructions.


----------



## B1u3

no joy, i think its the router, its pretty old, upgraded the firmware and still no luck.

vista wouldnt let me do the ipconfig in the cmd.

but here is a Hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:50:45 PM, on 6/18/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP HDX Mouse\hid.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\HP HDX Mouse\Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP MediaSmart\SmartMenu.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\KBD\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Users\Todd\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/15/page/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0541.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0541.0\msneshellx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP HDX Mouse] "C:\Program Files\HP HDX Mouse\hid.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMAgent] "c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer for HP TouchSmart] "c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDAgent] "c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartMenu] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP MediaSmart\SmartMenu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Roxio SAIB Service (9734BF6A-2DCD-40f0-BAB0-5AAFEEBE1269) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Roxio\BackOnTrack\Disaster Recovery\SaibSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V7 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor7.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 7.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8344 bytes

thanks-


----------



## Phantom010

I can't see anything in your HijackThis log that could explain this behavior.

Can you reach JCPenny with http://146.235.66.32/ ?

Have you tried bypassing the router?

To be able to use the command prompt (cmd) in Windows Vista in order to try refreshing your DNS, read this.


----------



## B1u3

still the same problem with that ip.

i think the problem is the wireless router. i connected directly to the modem, and it went thru, site loaded and it was back to normal..

really sucks that a router would do that.

thanks for all your help.


----------

